# Has everyone shut down?



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

I guess due to the lack of posts lately, I can assume no one is catching.
I've gone 4 times this week with no carp. Only channel cats have been hitting my baits. 
Is there a preferred winter flavor that you guys like to use? I don't want to admit it, but I fear my beloved strawberry boilies and deer corn are beginning to lose their flare.. Is it time to try a more natural flavor? Start adding tuna in my pack bait ? Switch over to crawfish or squid boilies? 
Discuss.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm no carp expert, but I would say the fish have moved towards their winter locations.

Check warm water discharges or some deeper spots adjacent to mud flats that would receive lots of sun.

This is just from my experiences of looking for other species during this time of year.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm still going out every weekend. Couldn't fish my usual spot this weekend due to high water. Fished a lake and only managed 5 catfish and no carp. I did managed a rather large fish this past weekend though . 

Ill be switching from an oats packbait to liquidized bread here very shortly. Water temperatures are in the 50's right now.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I sight fish them in my kayak with the fly rod(s) in shallow water, I made my last trip in October.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet corn straight on the hook, use less flavor... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I shut down back in May  It's been a busy year for me, so not much time to fish.

I've not quite figured out the late fall/winter bite. Not sure if I'm trying the wrong places, using the wrong baits, or just don't have the patience to fish in the cold without catching .


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

I shut down awhile ago. This past year was bad for me. I had little time to get out and when I did the rivers were usually flooded.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Carp are mostly a warm water and warm/hot weather fish....when it gets cold they do not eat as much...they will eat little midges on the bottom of a lake or river and not much else...they go on a feeding frenzy in late September and early October for about 3 weeks then after that they disappear and hibernate for the winter.....


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Still catching! Water temps are hovering right around 50. They can be caught in sub 50 degree temps, but you just need more patience, the right bait and location.


----------



## B.Nutter (Oct 6, 2013)

My carp fishing days are done for the year. I fish Lake Logan almost exclusively and they lower the level of the lake down in November to the point that my usual carp fishing spots are now above water. But I will be back at it in the spring when the water level is back to normal.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Seen carp in the winter when steelheading - they look to be pretty dormant
in the cold weather. At times they barely move out of your way when wading.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

B. Nutter,
I fish Logan a lot for carp as well. Had a lot of luck earlier this year!
I can't wait until the spring though, I know there's some monsters in there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## B.Nutter (Oct 6, 2013)

Yea. I think we actually met one day when I took my son out. I believe I even gave one of the guys you were with a method feeder weight. Small world.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh yeah I remember you! 
I was pretty jealous of him getting that method feeder actually lol.
But yeah, hope to see you and your son around the banks in the Spring!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

B.Nutter said:


> My carp fishing days are done for the year. I fish Lake Logan almost exclusively and they lower the level of the lake down in November to the point that my usual carp fishing spots are now above water. But I will be back at it in the spring when the water level is back to normal.


How quickly in the spring do they raise the lake back up? Early? If the water starts to warm while it's drawn down I can probably get on them on the fly in my kayak. I scouted Logan a little this past spring but never got to fish it.


----------



## B.Nutter (Oct 6, 2013)

TheCream said:


> How quickly in the spring do they raise the lake back up? Early? If the water starts to warm while it's drawn down I can probably get on them on the fly in my kayak. I scouted Logan a little this past spring but never got to fish it.


They start raising the lake back up the first part of February and is usually back to normal levels by April.


----------

